# Reluctance to post negative reviews



## Ubil (Jun 21, 2007)

I didn't see a thread on this topic.  I suspect that many TUG members are like me, and reluctant to post negative reviews because 1) Don't want to seem impolite (we are brought up to be positive, not negative); and 2) afraid of any possible adverse reactions (such as getting a reputation for being difficult, or getting a nasty response from the resort, or, even worse, getting sued).

Is there anyone else out there reluctant to post negative reviews, other than just "not getting around to it", and what are some other reasons?

Also, has anyone actually gotten an adverse reaction to a poor review?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 21, 2007)

I've posted negative reviews and never had an adverse reaction.  As long as the review is honest I don't think you will run into problems.  We had a two bedroom once with 3 coat hangers total and another one with 3 butcher knives in the kitchen--and no others.

I commented in TUG & have not got sued yet.


Do you even have to use your real name?


----------



## philemer (Jun 21, 2007)

You don't have to use your name when you post a review. Post away! I appreciate all the reviews. Just think, you may save someone from having a miserable vacation.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 21, 2007)

I actually looked up a resort for someone today that was looking at joining....the last review was completely abysmal...user rated it a 1.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 22, 2007)

What matters most is that reviews are honest opinions.  It's no help to other members if glowing reviews are given for a poor resort.  It's no help either if those who have had a poor experience don't tell the rest of us.  As long as there is detail of the problems rather than something like "The resort was terrible" it can only be helpful.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 22, 2007)

Do post your review. I read the reviews for the pros and cons. If enough people are commenting in the same way aside from one time incidents that helps in my choice of resorts,restaurants and things to do.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 22, 2007)

I forgot to mention that when you submit a review you have the option not to have your name shown on the review page.


----------



## grest (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm very much interested in reading the reviews, and appreciate that people are honest...in fact I count on it.  Please post whatever your honest assessment is...thanks.
Connie


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 9, 2007)

I also appreciate all remarks, both negative and positive. While the things that bother the reviewer may not bother me, it at least gives me the opportunity to make an intelligent decision (or to decide if I can take action to work around the problem, such as bringing extra hangars from home).

Sheila


----------

